# Best Electric Smoker



## Theo (Jul 8, 2020)

First time smoker looking to purchase one.   Anyone out there have a Smokin-It Model 2D or 3D electric smoker?  Give me some feedback? Thanks Theo


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 8, 2020)

I've got one that was made for Cabelas by these folks, PS Seasonings. You asked about "Best", doesn't get much better than this. Over 13 years old, never a glitch. RAY









						PK 100 Pro Smoker - Electric Smoker - PS Seasoning
					

This electric smoker is the perfect professional smoker for both home smokers and small business owners. Long-lasting & reliable smokehouse delivered to you.




					www.psseasoning.com


----------



## poacherjoe (Jul 8, 2020)

I have the SmokinTex 1460 and it's very similar to those mentioned above . I bought an Auber PID controller to use for sausage making to keep the temps tight, but I cook everything else with  the standard control knob and I really like it. It doesn't need more than a few small chunks of wood vs pan fulls and pellets that other smokers use. Just don't procrastinate with the clean up after each use. I always take the grates out and scrub them clean after each use. If you don't they will get corroded and they aren't cheap to replace. I saved a bunch of money when I purchased mine on craigslist. Good Luck


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 8, 2020)

Those both look like nice units. Some have really liked Sausage Makers smoker. Lot of MES users here. Can be made into really nice units with a couple mods.


----------



## HawkFan70 (Jul 8, 2020)

I have the Smokin-It Model 3D ...bought it at the beginning of quarantine after my MES quit working.  I've been extremely happy with it.  It has plenty of space, holds temperature very well and is super easy to clean.  I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Hank R (Jul 8, 2020)

I have a Smokin-it Model 1  starting year 3  and no problems at all  would not have any other Kind.


----------



## Theo (Jul 9, 2020)

HawkFan70 said:


> I have the Smokin-It Model 3D ...bought it at the beginning of quarantine after my MES quit working.  I've been extremely happy with it.  It has plenty of space, holds temperature very well and is super easy to clean.  I would highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback!  The pork butt looks delicious! Is that a Boston pork butt?  Does your Smokin-It Model 3 have a Digital PID?   Did you ever think of upgrading to a WIFI PID?  Theo


----------



## HawkFan70 (Jul 9, 2020)

I was debating between the 2D digital or 3D analog.  Decided I would rather have the extra space and I'm not that concerned with temperature fluctuations.  My temps have been pretty consistent and I just set it and leave it for the most part.

The pork was a bone-in shoulder (about 8 lbs).  I did 2 of them at the same time in the 3D and they turned out excellent!

I'd be happy to answer any other questions you might have.


----------



## Theo (Jul 9, 2020)

HawkFan70 said:


> I have the Smokin-It Model 3D ...bought it at the beginning of quarantine after my MES quit working.  I've been extremely happy with it.  It has plenty of space, holds temperature very well and is super easy to clean.  I would highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few questions:  how do you determine the amount of wood chips for an 8-hour smoke?   Will the smoker turn off at 8 hours on its own?   Do you monitor the internal temp of the pork shoulder?  


HawkFan70 said:


> I was debating between the 2D digital or 3D analog.  Decided I would rather have the extra space and I'm not that concerned with temperature fluctuations.  My temps have been pretty consistent and I just set it and leave it for the most part.
> 
> The pork was a bone-in shoulder (about 8 lbs).  I did 2 of them at the same time in the 3D and they turned out excellent!
> 
> I'd be happy to answer any other questions you might have.


A few questions:  how do you determine the number of wood chips for an 8-hour smoke?   Will the smoker turn off at 8 hours on its own?   Do you monitor the internal temp of the pork shoulder or set then let it smoke?  If you do not mind could you share any type of rubs or marinates you use.  Thank you! Appreciate the advice.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 9, 2020)

H
 HawkFan70
  Nice smoker .


----------



## HawkFan70 (Jul 9, 2020)

You can use wood chips but with this smoker it is better to use chunks.  I use about 4-8 oz depending on the length of smoke.  They all go in at the beginning of the cook and then slowly burn as the cook progresses.  Once you turn on the smoker it will go as long as you want...there is no time limit or timer on the analog version at least.

I have  a thermoworks digital thermometer that I use to monitor the temperature for things like brisket and pork shoulder.  It also has a port that I use to keep track of the temp in the smoker.  It's not super fancy but it works well for me.  I think that there are some that you can hook to an app in your phone if you want to monitor everything from your couch.  For me, I'm willing to walk the few steps to my deck to check it myself (and get a little bit of exercise!).

I don't use any fancy rubs...pretty much use salt, pepper and garlic powder for beef and a memphis dust sweeter rub for pork shoulder and ribs.  I've heard that Jeff's rubs are really good so you might want to invest in his recipes as he runs this site.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jul 9, 2020)

I have the model 3.5 Smokin-It. It’s the best electric smoker I’ve ever owned. If I had to say anything bad about it... you have to open the door to put wood chips in. But it’s nice to check the meat. Super easy to maintain and clean, the controls are awesome, I love it. Highly recommend.


----------

